# Do haunters read instuctions?



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't read instructions when trying to put anything together. If I can't figure it out just by looking at it THEN I read the instructions. Most of the time this works, and in cases where I have read the instructions first it normally ends up being a waste of time, time that I could have used to look at it, and just put it together. 

So, what do you do?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

either I look at it first, and disregard most of it; Consult it after ive found something befuddling; Or screw them altogether


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I just wing it it may look different when I'm done but hey a little caulk and paint will fix what aint


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If its not together by the second try at it then I get the instructions out. That is if I have'nt thrown them out with the box already.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I usually dive in and start assembly, if I get baffled I look at pictures on the box, then maybe.. MAYBE I will read the instructions, but if they are in translated korenglish or chinglish you may be worse off.

Instructions work on the ouija board principle, the harder you try and decipher the meaning, the more dismal your outcome becomes


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

It depends if it is something I'm going to put together. I flip and turn the directions every which way,then I stand the box up with the pic besides me. If it's cooking. Nope which also sucks!!! Yeah,me!!!!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

LMAO. No.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

For cooking yes. For building...I am pretty handy when it comes to building things, having done it professionally in one capacity or another for many many (many) years. So, instructions are tossed with the box and plastic wrapping.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I would have to answer this twice. Typically, I'll look at the instructions, and Hubby throws them out before he even has the new item all the way out of the box.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

my mom went to a garage sale recently and there was an item there and she asked what it was and they replied that it was a shelf that no no one had ever been able to put together, so after some years they decided to sell it at the garage sale.


----------

